# Offical Swedish army slingshot



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes, there is one really exists:


----------



## Swejim (Nov 5, 2013)

Haha That is far more accurate than JAS 39. Now we might hold the lines for a week longer:-D


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Where did you find these treasures :king: :king:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol 
Outstanding would love one just for grins !


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If were of the U.S. Army it would be a:

Device, hand launch, elastic, resin, install tool, cable - M21-A2-03


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This is awesome.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sweet vid!!


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

Especially great is Swejim comment, because the case is close to him. 

Slingshots owned by friend of mine, who appears in the video. He is a soldier, and bought them Finnish army shop. These are inexpensive slingshots.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder how expensive is that in American dollars?


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i like this one too ---finns lobbing grenades -- ww2 probably just experimenting , not combat


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

@Fsimpson:

I have not previously seen the picture :blink:

@Crypter:

It costs 4.9-6e = 5.4-6.6 USD

Subscription:

http://swat.fi/ritsa-2304

or

http://kauppa.savenmaa.fi/PublishedService?file=page&pageID=9&itemcode=ritsa


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

But that looks more to an American then a total ,American currency is counted like this $ 1.00 $10.00 $100


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> If were of the U.S. Army it would be a:
> 
> Device, hand launch, elastic, resin, install tool, cable - M21-A2-03


And it would cost the US Government something like $1,500.00 for each one.


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

To feed my need for anything slingshot I surf the web for information. Doing so I came across some small mentions of sling shots used in survices around the globe.

You have to take everything on the web through a filter of being true on not so keep that in mind.

I read where a few US troops used slingshots to discourage adolescent youngsters storming tracked vehicles, convoys and the like.

I've seen video of US launching drones from mounted and handheld platforms.

Israel Defense Forces using slingshot in defense of protesters using slingshots against the IDF.

I saw a video of Chinese troops in camo gear lined up on a firing line practicing with slingshots.

The slingshot seems like it would have many military applications. They would make an effective survival asset, non lethal weapon against protesters. I save time and not mention all the ideas that could come to mind. The only draw back would be the time it takes to become proficient with one.

'drif

edit:

It would be interesting if any service member or veteran would chime it to confirm where the slingshot was used either officially or privately while deployed in a theater of operation.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

We use slings all the time. Every time we launch a fighter off a carrier. Or at least every time we land one.


----------

